# the nameless mousey boy



## pawprint_heart (Jan 3, 2011)

I got my first mouse today  I haven't named him yet, I think I might watch him and see what name he suits. I picked him out of three other boy mice from the same litter. He's a sort of dusty brown and white with the cutest little face and paws  He's just settling into his new home so I'll take pictures soon or else do a video for my youtube channel and link you all to it.
Eeeeeee I'm so excited that I got him!


----------

